# Free Goblins!



## sknox (May 19, 2018)

For five days only, May 20-24, my alternate historical fantasy novel, _Goblins at the Gates_, will be on sale at Amazon. As in free! If you have not already got your copy of this story of how magic came to Altearth, now is your chance.

A quarter million goblins invade the Roman Empire. Civilization's best hope lies with a barbarian princess exiled as a magician, and a spoiled Roman aristocrat who hates the army but finds himself in command of a lone frontier legion. Also, there is a girl and her war dog.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 19, 2018)

And here's the link for Amazon UK and Amazon.com. 

Please do bump this thread when your promo runs - I really did like the fun voice of voice in *Mad House*, which I reviewed here: Review: Mad House by Ellis Knox


----------



## Anthoney (May 19, 2018)

I wanted a real goblin.


----------



## sknox (May 20, 2018)

Well, naturally, Anthoney. The tracking number is 462546. Have you checked your front porch? Or, by now, under the porch?


----------



## sknox (May 20, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> And here's the link for Amazon UK and Amazon.com.
> 
> Please do bump this thread when your promo runs - I really did like the fun voice of voice in *Mad House*, which I reviewed here: Review: Mad House by Ellis Knox



And thank you so much for that! FYI and FWIW, my next novel, _Into the Second World_, is actually somewhat connected to Mad House. Tangentially, but anyone who reads both will see it. I'm aiming for December for _Second World_.


----------



## Danny McG (May 20, 2018)

I followed the link and clicked on the book at Amazon, I was promptly charged £2.79 on my Amazon account.
Not very 'free' I would say


----------



## Droflet (May 20, 2018)

Danny, you forgot about the international dateline. In the states the 20th rolls around tomorrow, our time. .


----------



## HareBrain (May 20, 2018)

There's no international date line between Cumbria and the US. But maybe the offer is on US timing. Depends when Danny clicked it. It definitely says £0 in the UK now.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2018)

dannymcg said:


> I followed the link and clicked on the book at Amazon, I was promptly charged £2.79 on my Amazon account.
> Not very 'free' I would say



Amazon runs on US Pacific Standard Time - which means the promotion begins at 00:00 PST, which is 08:00 GMT.

I'd simply email Amazon to tell them a friend advised his book would be free today, but when you bought it this morning you were charged instead of getting the free offer that began at 8am UK time.


----------



## sknox (May 20, 2018)

All I can do is apologize to dannymcg. This is my first free promo and I was over-eager and stupid. I'm the one who should have been aware of the time zone thing, not the reader. I hate that this must look like bait-and-switch, but I assure you it wasn't. It was stupid-and-post.

@dannymcg, if you read _Goblins_ anyway, and find you like it, I can send you a novelette for free. It's what I give to my mailing list subscribers, but I'll send it to you without you having to sign up.


----------



## sknox (May 20, 2018)

FWIW, the direct link to the free (honest!) book is
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075NN977Q/?tag=id2100-20 

I've learned a lesson here, about jumping the gun. And about when Amazon promos actually kick off.


----------



## Danny McG (May 20, 2018)

Ok
Thanks, it was a timey wimey thing with international datelines.
No big deal, less than the price of a pint


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2018)

Well, it definitely is free now - so would definitely recommending members download it to try.


----------



## Vertigo (May 20, 2018)

dannymcg said:


> Ok
> Thanks, it was a timey wimey thing with international datelines.
> No big deal, less than the price of a pint


It's actually probably worth contacting Amazon. They sent me an email one time saying all the books in a Bernard Cornwell series were on super cheap offer (below £1, as promo to a new release coming along) and when I checked a couple weren't on any offer. They immediately gave me those ones at the offer price, much to my surprise...


----------

